# clutch



## jclark (Aug 28, 2009)

I know its been talked about but didnt understand it too much. still a newbie to this. I am running 26x10x12 f/26x12x12 rear mudlites xl. Maybe upgrading to 27,s eventully but for now looking for clutch springs for the 26s. Most of my riding is in WV mountains but hit ALOT of mud there. So like to climb but like to mud, top speed not too much of an issue. any advice is greatly apprciated. Also LOVE the site. MIMB snorkels coming and rad relocate. thanks guys


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Assuming you have a Brute, for now, Maroon Primary and Almond secondary. Bootlegger might have a better thought for your future tires. Maybe red secondary if you don't care about topend.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

If you do a lot of hill climbing you might not want the stall of the maroon primary... I'd say almond secondary with stock or pink primary... And for 27's I say bump up to green or lime green secondary... Red is too much


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

REally?????????????????????????????? Even after the thread crom a zone started.........



So, since ya'll said I was mean, I"ll be nice to this guy. 




Look at the very top of the kawi section, there's a thread called

LOOK HERE IF YOU HAVE CLUTCH QUESTIONS


----------

